# Pork



## Rich Decker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are a couple video's made by the iQue BBQ team from the AR invitational. Chris is a great cook (they came in 1st brisket in the open) and a great friend, Andy owns various restaurant in Boston.

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XMjN0I7wD8
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aQJo65dR18


If anyones around the Harpoon brewery on Sunday we are cooking for the Harpoon Helps benefit cook. 
http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/index.cfm ... did=101344


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Informative thanks Rich


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 2, 2007)

Good videos, thanks!


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks. That was some fine looking pork.


----------



## Christopher1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice! Good to see some guys are willing to share some of their methods. Kudos to them.


----------

